# Triton Upgrades Their Above Table Micro-Adjuster Worm Gear



## yellowtruck75

Mike
Thanks for the info, I have the same router and have had the same issue for months. I was just about t list my Triton on ebay because it was slipping so much when raising it. I will give them a call and ask about the replacement part.

Do you know what number you called? Any special ext. that I need to use?


----------



## HorizontalMike

586-725-2701 from the warranty page #12. I talked with a very nice lady named Theresa and she helped me out and even got a tech on the line when they were needed to understand my explanation of the problem I was having. Nice folks.


----------



## ChunkyC

I know that I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed but is the fence on backwards?

I love that cast iron table top. That is sweet.

Nice review. It's always great to hear of companies that have great customer service. It makes future purchases that much easier to make.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Chunk,
Nice catch. The picture of the router fence is when I first had it mounted to stay out of the way of my TS fence. In use, I actually use the router fence rotated 90d counter-clockwise so I can still stand in the front of the TS/router and work right to left.


----------



## ChunkyC

Wow! I was wondering. I nipped over to your www site to check out the "other" pictures and I was noticing how the dust collection hoses sort of ran under the table there all nice a neat like. I was a little concerned that you might be standing on the front side of the saw and pushing the work piece in and across the router. That seemed a little "hazardous" to me. I really do like those cast iron router table tops.

Nice setup!


----------



## Gerry1

Mike,
Thanks for the review and information. I just bought a new 3 1/4HP triton, and have yet to mount it in the table. Currently have a 2 1/4 HP version in there( bought it last summer). I've not had the problem you describe, but I'll now look into both routers to be sure they have the metal part installed. BTW, what brand and model is your cast iron table? Was it pre drilled for the router mount? Thanks!


----------



## HorizontalMike

Gerry,
I have the Grizzly T10222Router Extension attached to my G0690. It did NOT have the micro-adjuster crank hole so I had to haul the cast iron plate over to a friend's house to borrow his 15" floor model drill press ( I only have an 8" table model and it did not have the throat to drill that far from the edge). Had to step my way through 8-10 drill bits in order to get a big enough hole for the crank. My Drill Doctor sure made things easier since I had just sharpened all my bits in anticipation of this task.  The underside of the extension has four sliding L-brackets that grab the base plate and holds it in place. Very easy to mount, BTW.


----------



## thiel

Got mine too. For those needing a little guidance on replacing the part, check out this fantastic tutorial:

http://www.raygirling.com/dismmof1.htm


----------



## HorizontalMike

FYI, for those needing/watching the tutorial-- The first tutorial is for the 2 1/4hp model (it is different than the 3 1/4hp model). If you need the tutorial for the larger 3 1/4hp model TRA001 or TRC001 (A=American, C=Canadian) then SCROLL DOWN TO BOTTOM of page and click on the TRA001 link. BTW, the tutorial only shows the earlier plastic worm gear.

ALSO, once installed the metal worm gear causes the T-Crank end to stick out of the unit approximately 3/8" farther and that is a good thing. The unit used to bottom out just beyond the reach of the crank handle, but now the crank handle still engages even when bottomed out.

Thanks *thiel*, I forgot to add the link in the original review.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I did a review of this last year and have updated the review of getting the part and installing it.

If you used the router with the old plastic gear and forced the unit to move up in the table over time before you did the repair you might notice that the fine micro adjuster (black cap at the end of the work gear you replaced might have a worn hex fitting inside of it. This will also cause problems. Mine was damaged only during my trying to force the old gear to work. Triton is sending me one. It only took a phone call. They are great. And this router doesn't even sound like it's slowing down even when I take much to big a bite into hardwood. I love it.


----------



## chrisc

Hi Mike,

I had the same problem and the same experience as you. One question: did the instructions you received suggest that you grease the new, metal worm gear? I used a different set, possibly, and did not grease mine. It seems to be tougher to turn now.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Toolz

The company referenced above is no longer in business. I called the number Mike gave and the receptionist used to work for them and referred me to: Avail Distribution 1-855-227-3478. Ask the reception to connect you with someone to talk about Triton routers. I was transferred to Todd, explained my problem and he is sending me a new metal worm gear for my 2 1/4 Triton router gratis. He also said he will e-mail detailed instructions to make the switch from old to new worm gear. Nice folks at that company and very customer service oriented!
Larry


----------



## Toolz

I just got the e-mail from Todd and he is from Kreg Tool Company. No wonder customer service was so great!!!
Larry


----------



## Toolz

Got the Part in the mail yesterday!! Many Thanks to Todd and Kreg Tool Company.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Thanks for the update Larry. Good to know who now is dealing/retailing Triton. Kreg is a great company.

Hopefully most/all of the old plastic gear models have run their course and this thread will be history.


----------



## SMC

good info i could not find much info on how to break the trc001 down, this was a big help. Looks like Kreg is no longer the supplier, anyone know where a shaft can be purchased in the states? i tried toolsparesonline and they have been having technical issues preventing ordering from the USA.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There was recent discussion of the triton and somebody posted this link about the new parent company. I've had my triton for about 2 years and love it, of course mine came with the upgraded worm gear.
http://www.tritontools.com/en-US/News/138


----------



## SMC

Toolstream referred me to http://www.toolsparesonline.com/, they are currently having "technical" issues and the site wont switch to USA/USD. i could probably order from the UK version but i was unable to enter a US address at checkout and the shipping was about $45.

i had a nice talk today with the folks at Router Raizer and their device will fit the tr/a/b/c001. i will probably do this if i cant get the right part from toolstream. i agree it is a nice router and the only flaw i have found is the plastic worm gear, hopefully they will get these "technical issues" worked out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You might try going on the triton site and doing a dealer search. Then call one of those dealers. They list Rockler and woodcraft, but you might have better luck with a smaller dealer if there is one in your area.


----------



## SMC

we think along the same lines… both Rockler and Woodcraft have discontinued carrying Triton as well as most of the "dealers" they list. i have checked with a few of the smaller dealers with out websites and they have also dropped the Triton Line.

i did find http://www.latrobetool.com and it looks like they are a repair center, i will give them a call tomorrow.

thanks for the tips.

Sean


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a shame. It's a good tool. I know menards has it on clearance too. I guess if I need parts sometime I'll be in for trouble. Let me know what you find out if you don't mind.


----------



## HorizontalMike

All of the above has me wondering if I should try to pick up a couple sets of brushes for the future… Too bad when a tool gets everything together, only to lose the end game…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same thing Mike. When my router needs something is there gonna be anybody to help other than you guys. I guess I have a few friends in Australia.


----------



## SMC

i called a couple of dealers and they just dont have any parts, i have been badgering toolsparesonline, toolstream and triton to get the ordering site fixed. it looked like i could order it from the UK but it was almost $100 for the worm gear with shipping. from what toolsparesonline told me, clicking the US flag would change the price and ship it from a US depot and the shipping would be reasonable.

my day job/business is webdesign and hosting, i have even told them i would be glad to fix it for some parts/tools.

i imagine they will get it sorted out but its a PIA right now.

if i get any more info i will update this thread.

one thing i noticed, i have some extra brushes for a chop saw and they are identical so i imagine if you too one to a electrical supply house they could match them up.

Sean


----------



## SMC

good news, it looks like my persistence (and i am guessing the persistence of a few others) has fixed things… well somewhat.

on http://toolsparesonline.com when you click the US flag nothing changes, the price stays in GBP. but when you proceed to checkout there is an option for US Depot shipping. they also seem to have adjusted the pricing. when i first tried, the shaft was £23 GBP and shipping was £30 GBP so in USD that was $92.

this time… the order i placed was £9.32 (GBP) for the shaft and £7.50 (GBP) for shipping which is about $28 USD. hopefully it gets here before my router is in the hands of great grandchildren wondering what its for!

i think i am going to add some brushes just to be safe!


----------



## bladedust

I realize this is an old thread, but I just got around to replacing the worm gear (shows you how much shop time I get).

So the question is should the replacement metal worm gear be greased?


----------

